# Need help with Itouch/Ipod Itunes



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok so i have 2 users on my computer. I have an Itouch and my husband has an Ipod. We need to add new song's and are wondering how to do that. I was told that you can't use the same account/computer for that. Then I was told that you can as long as you have more then one user account. I need someone to explain how I can use 2 or more on one computer. *


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

actually they both have to be under the same account.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if its different accounts the music on itunes will be blocked out for one of the accounts.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have over 3000 song's on my computer. I use administrator for myself, but had to make another account for my husband since he got a virus and wiped out my whole computer. Either I have to put all my song's on my other computer and let him use that, or figure away so he can use his Ipod on my computer.

So you are saying that I can just go on his side and add song's?*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just have both of your ipod's registered to one account


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

then you can add to both ipod's from the same computer. when you plug in his ipod right now and try and go on your itunes are all the songs blocked out in grey and cant do anything with them?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Yes, but then I can get all the song's from my second drive. So I moved all my song's into a folder on the second drive and he was able to put them in his itunes on his side. Then I crossed my finger's and plugged it in, and it worked. Now to him I am the best wife ever, and smart. LOL He was so happy. There was a bit of some work cause it wanted to add all 3000 of the song's that I have on here, but I worked it out. Now I will have to make another user if I want to update my Ipod. te he*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

glad you got it figured out. but if you ever want to add another without having to do all of that just register it under your account then you will have access to all 3000 songs. you can still do it now to his too if you wanted to but he would lose everything on his ipod right now. and that way you can share apps also without having to buy twice.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*He only has the Ipod. I have the Itouch and an Ipod. I will have to look into what you are saying. Don't know a ton about computers. Just glad that this worked for now as I have had to listen to him for over 6 months now about same old song's. lol*


----------

